# An alternative to eas t500 fat burner?



## Stacey (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi I have been taking eas t500 fury fat burner tablets please could someone recommend an alternative in terms of results and rather than capsules they were tablet form rather than capsules but they are discontinued now and I can't find them anywhere 

Stacey x


----------



## Lilly281190 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi

I have the same issue and have just seen your post!

Did you find any tablets that have similar results?

I don't like capsules either!


----------

